# skilled independent 175-confusion regarding form 80 and form 1221



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I have submitted my 175 independent application around 10 days back and am attaching the documents required.

I am confused regarding the documents form 80 and form 1221.

The confusion is because the document checklist after submission of pr application, the automated email received after submission of pr application and the current document checklist in the application status application displays different information.

Can you please help who should submit the above applications. We are two applicants me (main applicant) and spouse(secondary applicant)?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shanders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 175 independent application around 10 days back and am attaching the documents required.
> 
> ...


I submitted both for me and my wife.


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

For online application you don't need form 80/form 1221 except you are asked for that.
Upload only the documents showing required in your application. After you log in to "Check the status of the application" click on "Document Checklist" then only upload all shown documents.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

But the Confirmation Email from DIAC after lodging application do state to submit form 80 & form 1221. So i think we have to upload both forms?


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

*Form 80 not needed for an online application unless asked for it*



admalik said:


> But the Confirmation Email from DIAC after lodging application do state to submit form 80 & form 1221. So i think we have to upload both forms?


Hi admalik,

Be sure that form 80 & 1221 is not required for an online application until you get a case officer, I applied 28 Jun 2011, I got the mail from DIAC which is unfortunately the old automated e-mail for paper based applicants, quoting DIAC's email "Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents they must be certified copies." This is only valid for Paper applications, and I am sure I didn't see the word "upload" once in this e-mail, so I am sure this is an old automated mail.
Moreover I mention again, the checklist in the upload section is very clear which leaves no doubt.
It won't hurt of course of you did both forms, but I knew people who did them and when they were assigned a case officer they were asked for them again, so I guess waste of time.
For me I didn't upload them.


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

nookie said:


> Hi admalik,
> 
> Be sure that form 80 & 1221 is not required for an online application until you get a case officer, I applied 28 Jun 2011, I got the mail from DIAC which is unfortunately the old automated e-mail for paper based applicants, quoting DIAC's email "Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents they must be certified copies." This is only valid for Paper applications, and I am sure I didn't see the word "upload" once in this e-mail, so I am sure this is an old automated mail.
> Moreover I mention again, the checklist in the upload section is very clear which leaves no doubt.
> ...


Hey Nookie,

I also made an application on 28 June 2011 and have uploaded all the required documents except Medicals and PCC. What is the next step?

Does nothing happen/no communication from DIAC until a CO assigned?
Based on the 28 day deadline for uploading documents i think someone would check the documents and give a red or a green signal...does that happen? any clue?

Thanks !
Var


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Does the online wizard access closes after 28 days?


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

admalik said:


> Does the online wizard access closes after 28 days?


NO...u will have access through out the process till your case is finalised.28days is the period you will get to submit the documents once CO requests.

Rayh.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

I am taliking about the 28 days period just after lodging application


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

mr_var said:


> Hey Nookie,
> 
> I also made an application on 28 June 2011 and have uploaded all the required documents except Medicals and PCC. What is the next step?
> 
> ...


Well see I raised a PLE and asked DIAC why my documents still showing required and they said that it will show required until Case Officer takes over my application
Quoting DIAC reply and PLE:
------------snip------------

Query: Alll documents submitted, status still "required", 28 days period will finish in 4 days. Please advise.

DIAC Response: 
For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer.


Yours sincerely,
Sasha S.

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
------------------snip------------------

I hope this answers your question


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

nookie said:


> Well see I raised a PLE and asked DIAC why my documents still showing required and they said that it will show required until Case Officer takes over my application
> Quoting DIAC reply and PLE:
> ------------snip------------
> 
> ...


Thanks Nookie !!


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

*Your Sig.*



mr_var said:


> Thanks Nookie !!


Your Signature implies almost same like me, but it troubles me about your IELTS, because I did a remark too and took the test another time, were 8 overall with 6.5 in the writing, did a remark but didn't take the risk of waiting 2 month with a negative output so took the test meanwhile in the 2 month because I was determined to apply before the start of July, later I the results of my new test and was 8 overall with 7+ in each criteria, my remark also was the same.
So my question to you is this, how could you wait solely on the remark results which you received 20 July?


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

nookie said:


> Your Signature implies almost same like me, but it troubles me about your IELTS, because I did a remark too and took the test another time, were 8 overall with 6.5 in the writing, did a remark but didn't take the risk of waiting 2 month with a negative output so took the test meanwhile in the 2 month because I was determined to apply before the start of July, later I the results of my new test and was 8 overall with 7+ in each criteria, my remark also was the same.
> So my question to you is this, how could you wait solely on the remark results which you received 20 July?


Hey Nookie, I was not just waiting for the remark ..I had applied for another test but when I got the marks corrected through remark, I got a medical certificate made and have applied for a refund ...hoping to get some money back 
BTW it took less than 20 days for the remark result.

Cheers !


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys,

Just to share my experience. I applied in Jan 2011 and my application status changed to APBF on 27/07/2011. I uploaded both Form 80 and Form 1221.

There is a slight misinformation earlier in the thread that Form 1221 isn't shown in the online status page. It IS shown, and not only that, it is customized for each applicant. Your TRN etc. are printed automatically towards the bottom of each page. So there is no ambiguity about Form 1221. Also, I have read on some threads (can't remember which ones exactly) that somebody asked their CO to update the status of Form 80 online, and the CO inserted a NEW LINE in the online status page saying Form 80 MET!!!

My case officer hasn't contacted me YET but I am sure that is because I provided all the information including Form 80. As soon as I am contacted by my CO, I will tell you guys if he/she asks for Form 80, but I honestly think they would have asked for it already if they needed an update. Basically, they ask you to re-submit it, if a long time has passed since you uploaded it. BUT, if your case gets considered quickly, uploading Form 80 will mean reduced work for your CO and could lead to a quicker grant.

So long story short, DO upload both forms please.


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to share my experience. I applied in Jan 2011 and my application status changed to APBF on 27/07/2011. I uploaded both Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> ...


Well so just update us once you get information from your CO, if you can ask him directly it would be great, my concern is since I applied for 175 just a month ago, I have at least 1 year before a CO would be assigned, so I guess I have to wait to upload both forms, as I am sure I will have to upload another one if I uploaded now. Let me know your thoughts about it


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

nookie said:


> Well so just update us once you get information from your CO, if you can ask him directly it would be great, my concern is since I applied for 175 just a month ago, I have at least 1 year before a CO would be assigned, so I guess I have to wait to upload both forms, as I am sure I will have to upload another one if I uploaded now. Let me know your thoughts about it


Will do nookie. Regarding uploading the forms, I would say you should upload both the forms now. That is because there is a 'pre-processing' stage where your application is 'pre-assessed' by some people. And if they find your application to be complete in all aspects, your case COULD get fast forwarded. I mean, when you have done such a lot of work, I suppose it isn't a big deal to fill just one more form  If the CO asks for it, you could always fill it again...


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi 
I submitted 176online, uploaded docs except form 80 and 1221, but after 8 mths when CO was allocated, he requested those form for me and my spouse with PCC and medicals.
My friend uploaded form 80 and form 1221 when he lodged the online application. so he was requested with medicals and PCC. so it doesnt matter. if something is required CO requests all the docs as soon when a CO is assigned to a application.


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

mr_var said:


> Hey Nookie, I was not just waiting for the remark ..I had applied for another test but when I got the marks corrected through remark, I got a medical certificate made and have applied for a refund ...hoping to get some money back
> BTW it took less than 20 days for the remark result.
> 
> Cheers !


Thanks for sharing your experience  I gotta say you are too lucky, my remark took 2 months!!
Yes but isn't it too risky, you would have missed the 28 days deadline if the remark took more that 20 days, what would happen then?


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

nookie said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience  I gotta say you are too lucky, my remark took 2 months!!
> Yes but isn't it too risky, you would have missed the 28 days deadline if the remark took more that 20 days, what would happen then?


I had applied with IELTS 6 totaling 115 points....and would have updated the score once I scored above 7 in all...I had consulted an agent and DIAC..he mentioned one can update the score until a CO is assigned....also anything can be updated using a change in circumstances form...but the sooner the better....

I have uploaded my updated IELTS score sheet and a change in circumstances form too...

There was a risk involved...if I could not have updated my score before DIAC makes a decision on my application they would have put the application in a 2 year pool..
Well higher risk !! higher returns !!! 

Cheers !!


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

*see my document checklist attached for online 175*



leptokurtic said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to share my experience. I applied in Jan 2011 and my application status changed to APBF on 27/07/2011. I uploaded both Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> ...


So I attached a screenshot from my document checklist so you can see that 1221 is definitely not there


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

nookie said:


> So I attached a screenshot from my document checklist so you can see that 1221 is definitely not there


OK. This is strange indeed because I have a live link for Form 1221 there that allows me to download an electronic form that has some of my information embedded within!!

It seems that DIAC has changed its methods. I think it wouldn't hurt to raise a PLE and confirm with DIAC directly whether Forms 1221 and 80 are needed as the automated email advises or can these be ignored. Wish you best of luck!!!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> I submitted both for me and my wife.


Hi, I am sorry I did not understand. Did you and your wife both filled these two forms individually, which means in total 4 forms? Thanks


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, I am sorry I did not understand. Did you and your wife both filled these two forms individually, which means in total 4 forms? Thanks


yes, 4 forms in total, 2 for me and 2 for wife.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> yes, 4 forms in total, 2 for me and 2 for wife.


Okay, thanks


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I can also confirm that. My CO requested for both forms for my wife and I. So you fill all 4 forms. The beauty about them is that you can fill on your laptop as long as you have Adobe Acrobat. Then all you need is to proof-read, print them out and sign. Then scan and upload.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

mr_var said:


> Hey Nookie,
> 
> I also made an application on 28 June 2011 and have uploaded all the required documents except Medicals and PCC. What is the next step?
> 
> ...


Hi VAR,
I am also confused with form 80 for my online application. My question to you is, have you uploaded form 80 for your online application?

Best Regards


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

It is better not to fill up and submit Form 80 and Form 1221 right away when you submit your online application. In almost all cases you will be asked to provide them again when a CO gets allocated to you. I had uploaded Form 1221 along with my application because it showed up in the document checklist. However, my CO asked me to submit 1221 and 80 when they took up my application, disregarding the 1221 previously uploaded.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

razzy said:


> It is better not to fill up and submit Form 80 and Form 1221 right away when you submit your online application. In almost all cases you will be asked to provide them again when a CO gets allocated to you. I had uploaded Form 1221 along with my application because it showed up in the document checklist. However, my CO asked me to submit 1221 and 80 when they took up my application, disregarding the 1221 previously uploaded.


Thanks for such a prompt reply.


----------

